# اختبار الانحناء للمواد



## ظل الياسمين * (13 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا:77:
اليوم جبتلكم شرح كامل عن اختبار الانحناء للمواد وبالاخص الخرسانات 
وارجو الاستفادة منه 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7​


----------



## غريب امرك (11 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المجهود الرائع


----------



## وسام الصكيري (28 مارس 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## sherifmadkor (12 مايو 2015)

مشكور


----------

